# Specialized Hardrock



## American Friend (12 Aug 2010)

What's a secondhand 2005 Specialized Hardrock sport (v-brakes) in good condition worth?


----------



## benb (12 Aug 2010)

Let me know, mine's about that age.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Aug 2010)

on ebay a seventy five to a ton to a ton twenty five (if it is mint nick)
fifty quid down brick lane
twenty in your local.


----------



## benb (13 Aug 2010)

I think I'll keep mine then as a backup.


----------



## American Friend (13 Aug 2010)

cheers, £75 for mine then.


----------



## RedBike (14 Aug 2010)

Specialized bikes always fetch alot of money on Ebay. I would be amazed if you didn't get closer to 175 than 75 for it. 

If the frame, wheels, and forks are all disc brake ready then its worth while fitting a cheap secondhand set of disc brakes. This will up the price to more like £250.


----------



## American Friend (14 Aug 2010)

Interesting thought RB. Fork and rear are disc ready, but obviously not the wheels. Still, does give leverage for a slightly higher price than what I was thinking. Ta.



RedBike said:


> Specialized bikes always fetch alot of money on Ebay. I would be amazed if you didn't get closer to 175 than 75 for it.
> 
> If the frame, wheels, and forks are all disc brake ready then its worth while fitting a cheap secondhand set of disc brakes. This will up the price to more like £250.


----------

